# Weird request



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Are there any luthiers out there who would be willing to give/sell me the cut out soundholes from guitars they're building? Thanks....


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Are they for coasters? I knew a builder who saved all those and thought about using them as drink coasters.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I dont build acoustics regularly but I have some spruce, and could cut you some circles. What size and how many? And what are you making/planning to do with them if I may ask?

AJC


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Coasters? What a great idea! No, I'm hosting an Open Mic in June and I wanted to make up some *medals* for the participants.

AJC, I just wanted a standard soundhole size, so I guess around 3 to 4 inches or so? I'll pm you.... :wave:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

do they have to be spruce only or other woods? I have like 40 different wood in my shop.

I am at my GF's for the weekend but email me at [email protected] and I will get it.

I'd help you out, sure. Most of the guys cutting soundholes will have a center hole where the pilot drill is, I can cut you circles that are solid.

WHat about some quarter sawn red cedar? That would look nice too.

AJC


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh cedar would be gorgeous! And fragrant! any top wood would be fine. Thank you very much.... I'll email you. :wave:


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> I'm hosting an Open Mic in June and I wanted to make up some *medals* for the participants.


Where be this open mic? I'm seeing a resurgence of acoustic mics these days....


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

mandocaster said:


> Where be this open mic? I'm seeing a resurgence of acoustic mics these days....


Bozeman Montana!

Which acoustic mics are you seeing? The only one I know about is Thursdays at Karouzo's?


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I got a few Martin sound hole cutouts from Buffalo Bros. in Carlsbad California. They had a large stack of them and just said help yourself. They have the C.F. Martin logo burned into them. I guess they give them to the dealers to give away. very nice, and would be a great souvenier. Long and Mcquad should have access to them. Good Luck.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> Bozeman Montana!
> 
> Which acoustic mics are you seeing? The only one I know about is Thursdays at Karouzo's?


Tuesdays at Nelson's (8x10 SW) w/Brad Lindberg & Carolin McBrien

Mondays at Auburn (under the country toadstool, (9xCentre S) w/Tim Williams (Steve Pineo for March & April)

ooooo! a Gibson factory tour?


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> I got a few Martin sound hole cutouts from Buffalo Bros. in Carlsbad California. They had a large stack of them and just said help yourself. They have the C.F. Martin logo burned into them. I guess they give them to the dealers to give away. very nice, and would be a great souvenier. Long and Mcquad should have access to them. Good Luck.


Thank you, BWT! Great idea, isn't it? Especially for luthiers who want to advertise..... make up your soundholes with your name on them and give them out. I'm going to woodburn these ones from AJC. What I'd really like to do is figure out how to inset some fretwire and do some woodburning. Anyway, good way to advertise.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

mandocaster said:


> Tuesdays at Nelson's (8x10 SW) w/Brad Lindberg & Carolin McBrien
> 
> Mondays at Auburn (under the country toadstool, (9xCentre S) w/Tim Williams (Steve Pineo for March & April)
> 
> ooooo! a Gibson factory tour?


Yes, a Gibson factory tour and a guitar-playing long weekend!

I'll check out those Open Mics, mandocaster. Thank you!


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> do they have to be spruce only or other woods? I have like 40 different wood in my shop.
> 
> I am at my GF's for the weekend but email me at [email protected] and I will get it.
> 
> ...


AJC,
Not sure if you got my email yet or not but the soundholes are here and they are awesome!! Thank you so very very much! I opened the package and the aroma was GRAND. I'll post a picture for you when I get a few of them done. Thank you so much :banana:


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Gilliangirl said:


> Thank you, BWT! Great idea, isn't it? Especially for luthiers who want to advertise..... make up your soundholes with your name on them and give them out. I'm going to woodburn these ones from AJC. What I'd really like to do is figure out how to inset some fretwire and do some woodburning. Anyway, good way to advertise.


Sounds like a really cool idea. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> AJC,
> Not sure if you got my email yet or not but the soundholes are here and they are awesome!! Thank you so very very much! I opened the package and the aroma was GRAND. I'll post a picture for you when I get a few of them done. Thank you so much :banana:



YEah, the red cedar smells great. Canada post sometimes surprises us all... I think I just sent that on Tuesday.

AJC


----------

